# Great forum



## belod4me (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm a young dynamic intelligent registered nurse, saying good day to you all. I will appreciate the contribution of the house to help me relocate to any of the UAE country for nursing career. Thanks.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

you're in qatar ?


----------



## belod4me (Nov 18, 2010)

ultramind said:


> you're in qatar ?


No I'm in Nigeria, I will really appreciate any help pls


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

belod4me said:


> No I'm in Nigeria, I will really appreciate any help pls


Then you should alter your status flags as have selected Qatar as your current place of residence.
-


----------

